# Fun on the lake



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_After three weeks of being so busy with Christmas preparation and visits to the elderly, we finally have calmed down and gotten back to a more normal schedule. 

We went for our weekly ride in our new poodle mobile (Dianne's; the Subaru died!) and let the five run out on a local lake near sunset. Can't wait for the days to get longer so we can have them out longer.

Here are some pics of them having fun....

Dianne walking them out toward the sunset...










Taffy flying back to me....










WAIT....they're all over there!










Some fun, run and chase....










Backlit by the sun....



















Alfie is muzzled so he can't rip hair out of the others. He tried to rub it off....










People ice fish here. They found something interesting that is really holding their attention.










Now, they're all in on it.....must smell really good!! Ewwwww....LOL Thank goodness none rubbed in it.










Billy trotting off to join the others.












_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Chantel remembers ice from last year. She is smart enough to go around it.










Grace and Alfie returning from the smelly place.










Taffy last to come back.










NO...she did not remember about ice! LMBO...she tried to come right through the middle of it. OPPS!










Pretending like it never happened.










WIAT! OH NO....the other girls are looking at me. DARN!










I think I'll just avoid them so they don't laugh at me! I'm so embarrassed; I'll just go right to mom.










Don't you just wish the ground would open up and swallow you sometimes?










I look really pretty in the setting sun light.










Snowmobile tracks make great places to run easy.












_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Doesn't get any better than this, does it Chantel?










Billy watching the action.










Billy and Taffy coming back on a recall.










You called?










Snowballs all the way to the waist....LOL Looks like fuzzy long johns with big pills on them! LMBO










I tried really hard but the darn thing wouldn't come off. And, no one lost any hair....YAY










Taffy....always brining up the rear.










Chantel pauses for a pretty moment.










Everyone coming away from the road on recall.










Billy and Taffy sitting in the sunset.










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Dianne and crew returning to the poodle mobile before we loose the light.










The new poodle mobile....










Looking tired after their big playdate.










Ready to go mom's. You can see the sun setting over our shoulders.










The end of a perfect afternoon!










_


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

I adore your photo stories. Thanks for sharing, made my afternoon.:adore:


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pics and story..thank you.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pictures!!! They really are beautiful. I wish Riley had a gang to run around with like that!! 
Just wanted to say that the muzzle makes me extremely nervous!! Esp. since he is running around and needs to pant. He could collapse, and i know some dogs that died having a muzzle on too long and not able to breath properly. A little hair doesnt seem worth the risk. Have you looked into a wire/greyhound muzzle/basket muzzle instead? He can funny open his mouth and pant that way. Woud be MUCH safer! 

Do the long chains on the dogs collars ever make you worry?  I would be so afraid of someone catching a mouth, head or leg in one and hurting both. Esp. the way your gang likes to play!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing  Alfie you naughty boy!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Fabulous! Isn't awesome to take the dogs on a frozen lake? We love it too, and I'm always amazed how they find interesting smells just as though we were on an adventure in the woods! I think the ice fisherman leave fish here and there on our lake, and boy do the Bald Eagles love that! 
Your photos are so beautiful. Winter photos are a favorite for me, capturing the snow sprays as the dogs play hard. Love your sharing,and looking forward to the next outing!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Your pictures are great! The dogs look like they were having so much fun on the lake! They all probably had a good sleep that night!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome photos, your dogs are stunning as always.  I'm so impressed by how well they do off leash like that.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Great pictures!!! They really are beautiful. I wish Riley had a gang to run around with like that!!
> Just wanted to say that the muzzle makes me extremely nervous!! Esp. since he is running around and needs to pant. He could collapse, and i know some dogs that died having a muzzle on too long and not able to breath properly. A little hair doesnt seem worth the risk. Have you looked into a wire/greyhound muzzle/basket muzzle instead? He can funny open his mouth and pant that way. Woud be MUCH safer!
> 
> Do the long chains on the dogs collars ever make you worry?  I would be so afraid of someone catching a mouth, head or leg in one and hurting both. Esp. the way your gang likes to play!


_Thank you for you compliments and your concern. 

The two with the long chains are mine. They don't play really hard like Dianne's three do. They are more on the fringes of the action since they don't live with the others. 

I rarely leave any collar on them! This is a new place for them and I wanted something that I could grab if I had to until I was sure they were strong on the recall as there is a major highway connected to this lake. They are NEVER left alone with or without the collars on. We supervise them the whole time. I can see how a mouth or foot can get caught though. 

Dianne will have to answer the muzzle question. I didn't notice that Alfie had any problems with it at all. But, you raise a good question. Hair certainly isn't the risk of the collapse of our dog, but it does need to be addressed, so maybe we need to look at something else.

Thanks for your concern._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Thanks for sharing  Alfie you naughty boy!


_YES!! He may be the biggest one, but he is alllllll puppy!! LOL
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Great pictures!!! They really are beautiful. I wish Riley had a gang to run around with like that!!
> Just wanted to say that the muzzle makes me extremely nervous!! Esp. since he is running around and needs to pant. He could collapse, and i know some dogs that died having a muzzle on too long and not able to breath properly. A little hair doesnt seem worth the risk. Have you looked into a wire/greyhound muzzle/basket muzzle instead? He can funny open his mouth and pant that way. Woud be MUCH safer!
> 
> Do the long chains on the dogs collars ever make you worry?  I would be so afraid of someone catching a mouth, head or leg in one and hurting both. Esp. the way your gang likes to play!


Yes, I am getting him the basket type but no pet shop had them so I had to order one. The muzzle he is wearing is not real tight, he can open his mouth a bit to pant.. as you can see in one of the pics he is licking his nose. I would not use it on a hot day but it was either this or he sat in the car while all the others played. I wish it was a matter of "just a little hair". He is awful about grabbing the back of the necks and, worse of all, the top of the head hair and pulling hard. He managed to tear a whole section on Chantel's hair over her left eye right at the first rubber band, so she has a large section that was only an inch to 1 1/2" long.... arghhhh! It is just getting long enough to reach the rubber band now and will take a long time to grow out. He took a good 5 inches off her top knot! He just will not learn not to play with his teeth pulling their hair, even though Chantel gets mad at him and literally attacks him for it. He needs this playtime more than the others as he has lots of energy, and he is totally upset if he is not allowed to play with them. I have tried keeping him on a lead for part of the time, then letting him off and putting Grace and Chantel on leads, but he just jumps on them while they are on lead trying to get them to play with him and has a melt down when on lead cuz he has so much energy... so a muzzle it is.

Thanks for your concern. 

edit: LOL... Deb and I both wrote without knowing the other was!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

they look great, but I'm with BPP, please please don't leave them running with Alfie wearing a closed muzzle like that... I know it's cold, but they still need to pant and cool as they run around and that's impossible with a muzzle keeping his mouth firmly shut. If he gets snow all over his face he can't even lick it off to clear his nose... Get a cage muzzle for him to stop him grabbing at hair (ok, he might get the odd tiny bit through the cage, but he won't be able to get big chunks at ALL) but it means he can pant and loll his tongue about and drink and everything still. 

lol, ETA you all replied as I was too! lol! Glad to hear a cage muzzle is being found, but I'd still be really wary of running around full tilt with a closed muzzle on any dog, hair or not...


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What awesome photos looks like so much fun I would love to take my dogs sometime to the snow they love to play outside when it gets cool. Thanks for sharing I just love your pictures storys!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Awesome photos! Always love seeing the gang playing.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

STUNNING PHOTOGRAPHS !

The sense of movement and the lighting is superb. 

What a wonderful scene to photograph: galloping poodles in the snow. 

LOVELY !


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for the smiles and the laughs. Note to self - need more poodle(s). Mind you, Hunter is my 1st and I have had him all of 3 months but what can I say, that is what a poodle will do to a person. 
Gail


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

what a great way to start the day!! Enjoyed these so much. Thanks for posting. Your group is all so gorgeous and you get the best shots!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Fantastic photos! I just love their joie de vivre


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

All of your pictures are wonderful, but two really stand out for me: the snowmobile tracks shot and "It doesn't get much better then this" are just superb. Fodder for Skye's 2012 calendar, for sure!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you to all who have made such lovely comments on our evening out! 

I always like to hear about your favorites. LEUllman, I submitted the photo "It doesn't get much better than this" to a photo contest. It happens to be my favorite as well. Thank you. And I would be honored to have that one on the next calendar._


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I totally enjoyed each and every one. Thanks!!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Cool PIX!


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

I loved... Thank you!


----------

